# Help on sprinkler pipe repair



## ZoomMx5 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm very competent on repairing cars but not so much with sprinkler system, hence would like your advice.
The sprinkler pipe started leaking between the two 45 degree elbows joined on the right side of this picture (light blue glued section).










It is the main pipe coming in before the sprinkler valves.

The top right has enough pipe access to be able to make another elbow connection.
What I can't figure out is to how to connect to the 90 degree elbow at the bottom. The pipe gap between 45 degree and 90 degree elbow is only 1/2".

Do I need to repipe the whole section or is there a better way?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ouch, no room to do anything here.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

There is another shutoff valve on the main near the house correct? Or at least on the backflow preventer? If so, that PVC shutoff valve is probably not neccessary. In this picture I would redo the piping to join the part in the left circle with the part in the right circle.


----------



## ZoomMx5 (Jul 25, 2019)

Pete1313 said:


> There is another shutoff valve on the main near the house correct? Or at least on the backflow preventer? If so, that PVC shutoff valve is probably not neccessary. In this picture I would redo the piping to join the part in the left circle with the part in the right circle.


Wow! I didn't see that. I do have a separate shutoff valve near the main water meter installed few years ago when sprinkler pipe broke before this PCV shutoff valve . Thanks Pete1313. You guys are awesome. I will post back after the repair.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ZoomMx5 said:


> Wow! I didn't see that. I do have a separate shutoff valve near the main water meter installed few years ago when sprinkler pipe broke before this PCV shutoff valve . Thanks Pete1313. You guys are awesome. I will post back after the repair.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZoomMx5 (Jul 25, 2019)

Repair worked perfectly per your suggestion. Thanks again Pete1313.


----------

